# Crank Brothers Egg Beater 4ti. Extensive Tuning:115gr



## Epic-o (Feb 24, 2007)

*Crank Brothers Egg Beater 4ti Tuning. 115gr (Carbon spring)/ 122gr (Ti spring)*

Hi,

You may have seen the 5.97kg Cannondale Flash that S. Roth presented in the Eurobike (pics 1 and 2)...that bike had a pair of Crank Brothers EB 4ti that weighed 139.2gr. A very nice weight but we still can push the boundaries a bit more.

This is a pic of a disassembled CB EB 4ti already tuned (pic 3) but still a bit "heavy". Basically, we have to modify every single part (weights per pedal).

Normal weight (pic 4)

First, we work with the main wings polishing the body and shaving the combs of the ends of the body (pics 5 and 6). *3.3gr *less

The secundary wings have not combs but polishing them we can reduce *0.5gr*

The body where the spring is placed is made of Ti and weighs 5.4gr. In light-bikes.de we can get an aluminium version(<80kg) that weighs 3.5gr/piece (pics 7 and 8). *1.9gr *less

This is the main change, the normal spring is made of steel and weighs 11.5gr. Coparni have made a carbon version with an amazing weight of 1.3gr (pics 9 and 10). *10.2gr* less

The only part that we haven´t changed is the axle. The normal one is made of Ti6Al4V, weighs 31.5gr with a length of 91.58mm. We can get a Ti6Q2 version in http://www.titaniumspindles.com that measures 88mm and weighs 28.65gr (pic 11). We reduce the Q-Factor 7.16mm and *2.85gr*

I haven´t found any pic of the bearings of these pedals but I use these of a Speedplay Zero that are about the same size. Changing the bearing body that is made of steel to a plastic one (pics 12 and 13) we reduce *2.5gr *

Next, changing the normal bearings to a Full Ceramic version (pics 14 and 15) we reduce *1gr*

The only nut of the pedal is made of steel but we can find aluminium security nuts in TorontoCycles. We reduce *1.9gr*

Finally, changing the pedal cap to a plastic one we reduce *0.9gr*

Total weight, (83-25.1)x2 = *115.8gr*


----------



## Epic-o (Feb 24, 2007)

Last pics....

And a video of the carbon spring:


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

and the extra cost for all of this ????


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

fantastic work Epic-o, best post here for a while

carbon springs? simply amazing.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow. 

I <3 this forum.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

wow, for all the work you put into those you will be pretty sad when you bash them into a rock.


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

Is anyone reading that build list in the first pic?!?! Can we see pics of the whole bike or is it posted elsewhere?


----------



## Kitakeng (Oct 29, 2006)

http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/category/messe/eurobike-special

about half way down there is a pic.

So just by changing the springs to carbon you have a 4ti weighing less than 150g.
How much is those carbon springs?


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Is there a pic of the actual completed pedals, weighed.. I dont see one....?


----------



## Epic-o (Feb 24, 2007)

I haven´t tuned my CB 4TI....

I simply want to show you that these pedals have a lot of tuning potential


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow


----------



## oldassracer (Mar 26, 2009)

the carbon spring seems pretty weak to me
anyone have more info?


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

ZOMG! WANT!!


----------



## cadre (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm speechless...


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

Does anyone know how to completely disassemble eggbeaters with regular tools? How do you get the spring out? I want to tune my 2ti. I already have Ti spindles that I got from ebay. Thanks guys.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

morrisgarages said:


> Does anyone know how to completely disassemble eggbeaters with regular tools? How do you get the spring out? I want to tune my 2ti. I already have Ti spindles that I got from ebay. Thanks guys.


servicing info here: http://pedaldamnit.blogspot.com/2007/05/crank-brothers-eggbeater-servicing.html

the spring separates from the "wings" when you tap out the inner sleeve, newer CB pedals are easier to dismantle than assemble but its worth the effort, make sure you have a rebuild kit handy as it always destroys the seals


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

so can those 'tuned' eggbeaters even make it through one ride before a rebuild?


----------



## Smart Sam (Jul 12, 2008)

Cheers! said:


> Wow


I'll second that


----------



## Epic-o (Feb 24, 2007)

oldassracer said:


> the carbon spring seems pretty weak to me
> anyone have more info?


Still a proto but...

[email protected]


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

culturesponge said:


> servicing info here: http://pedaldamnit.blogspot.com/2007/05/crank-brothers-eggbeater-servicing.html
> 
> the spring separates from the "wings" when you tap out the inner sleeve, newer CB pedals are easier to dismantle than assemble but its worth the effort, make sure you have a rebuild kit handy as it always destroys the seals


Yeah but it's a bit of a ***** to get them back together without ruining the superskinny o-rings.
I managed to put blue springs in my 4tis, but I screwed up one o-ring.


----------



## oldassracer (Mar 26, 2009)

just got confirmation of shipment of the ward industries spindles


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. I'll try it out first on my SL before I try it on my 2Ti. Anyone knows where I can get titanium springs for my 2ti? I'm sorry but carbon springs for my egg beaters could be pushing it. It does look too soft. I already broke a spring on my 2ti and had to send it back to CB for warranty replacement. Took them 7 months to ship it back to me.=/ I had to buy an SL while waiting for my 2ti.


----------



## Epic-o (Feb 24, 2007)

Morrisgarages,

http://www.forum.light-bikes.de/showthread.php?t=6347

14gr less....


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

Too bad I can't read german or whatever that language was.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Sometimes I think this forum should be re-named "death wish".


----------



## Epic-o (Feb 24, 2007)

Maybe the carbon spring version is too much...we will see how it holds up

A Ti spring version could be a bit stronger with only 7gr more...

Here you can see the spring:

http://www.forum.light-bikes.de/showthread.php?t=6347


----------



## kaos42 (Feb 24, 2010)

where can i get the ceramic bearings ?

what size is the normal bearing ? what size is the roller bearing ?


----------



## eric512 (Jan 27, 2006)

Anyone know if this can be done to the Candy version? I would love to tune my 2Ti / 3Ti version. I have a few older Candy pedals that are broken and ready to some tearing apart.


----------



## kaos42 (Feb 24, 2010)

eric52, if you have time can you measure the bearings ( outer diameter and inner hole diameter ) ?


----------



## hootsmon (Feb 7, 2008)

kaos42 said:


> where can i get the ceramic bearings ?
> what size is the normal bearing ? what size is the roller bearing ?


Hey Kaos42, I reckon I understand where you're coming from 

Regarding ceramic bearings, you can often get 'em at wholesale prices on fleaBay.
But I gotta say I expect you'll be disappointed if you choose the ceramic option, and here's why:
* Ceramic bearings simply don't roll any better than (say) ABEC bearings at the very low RPMs a pedal typically spins at.
* Granted, ceramics might save a few grams, but I didn't think Candies were all that lightweight to begin with?
* Now here's the killer; I consider those cartridge bearings are *not* actually the weak-link in CB's pedal design; that's because those horrible plastic sleeve bearings are the *real culprit*, in terms of taking most of the pedalling forces, while generating most of the friction, and also being the most failure-prone component in the whole spindle assembly.

That's why I haven't bothered with ceramic bearings, but instead I'm looking out for a more hi-tech (ie. lower-friction & longer-lasting) alternative to the sleeve bearings.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## kaos42 (Feb 24, 2010)

hootsmon, now i got just the Smarties and trying to find parts to rebuild the, i want to buy the 2 Ti next and want to start looking for replacement bearings for both


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

i was thinking of getting these pedals. i don't think i need to now. just have to get all the aftermarket parts and basicly make the pedal set. i remember high zoot made a prototype carbon spring for a rear shock about 13 years ago and for whatever reason, it only stayed a prototype.


----------



## yamaha63 (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a pair of Crank Brothers EB 4ti that need the inner wings replaced ( installed a service kit but didn't help ).

As i need to replace parts i thought of tuning them as well to reduce a bit of weight.

Do you know what is available and where can i buy these parts from?( green in colour )


----------

